# small oval stickers with new Roubaix



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

In my little pack of information that I got with my new Roubaix there were there little white oval stickers about 3/4 inch across. I have no clue what these might be for. Any hints? There also were two small black rubber tabs that I think are shims for the brakes....


----------



## jabrabu (Feb 16, 2011)

The stickers are probably clear. They are just on a white paper background. You can apply them to the areas where your cable housings rub on the frame (primarily at the head tube area) to protect your frame.

I don't know what the black rubber tabs are.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Agree with jabrabu on the stickers. The 'tabs' are likely brake lever shims, but here's a link for comparison:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc...omponentsRoadBrakeLevers&pscid=1009&scid=1024


----------



## red_lantern (Aug 8, 2010)

I was just in the shop for a fitting adjustment on my 2011 Roubaix, and one of the guys came up to me with that sticker page "they had around the shop" and showed me where to put them. The guy helping me ended up putting them on for me. I suspect they came with the bikes and they hadn't been putting them on initially. I've only got 500 miles on the bike but there was already some visible wear on the head tube (See pics). I was told that with a carbon frame this can be a real problem. 

My advice is if you have a 2011 and you don't see these stickers on your bike, you may want to ask the shop where you got your bike if they have them.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The 'page' of stickers was in my packet with my owners manual for both my '08 Tarmac Comp and '11 Pro. They're ok where he put them on your bike, but they're supposed to go long side up/ down.

IME the stickers only last a short time before they wear through from vibration, so they'll need to be removed/ reapplied. A better alternative may be the Jagwire frame protectors:
http://www.amazon.com/Jagwire-Housing-Frame-Protectors-Black/dp/B0029LMU6U/ref=pd_sim_sg_5

The 3G's are listed below the item and are available for both shifter and brake housings.


----------



## red_lantern (Aug 8, 2010)

That makes sense. As you can see the wear marks run vertically, not horizontally. The stickers ARE more subtle than those black things, at least on a white bike. Are the 4Gs better than the 3G (is it like 3rd generation vs. 4th gen)?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

red_lantern said:


> That makes sense. As you can see the wear marks run vertically, not horizontally. The stickers ARE more subtle than those black things, at least on a white bike. Are the 4Gs better than the 3G (is it like 3rd generation vs. 4th gen)?


As you can see from the pics, the 3g's taper at the center, so it would seem they'd look neater against the HT, but that's JMO. 

I've never used the 4g's and have had limited experience with the 3g's (came with my Jagwire racer kit), so I can't comment on what's better. I agree on the subtlety issue, but I'd think either would be longer lasting than the plastic protectors. Mine lasted about 6 months.


----------



## jabrabu (Feb 16, 2011)

On my new SL3 Roubaix with internal cable routing, it doesn't look as if I need to worry about the cables rubbing on the head tube.


----------

